# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  أضاعوك يا وطني وأي وطن باعوه

## مرهف

*ان القلب ليحز وان العين لتدمع
وانا لفراقك لمحزونون
..
لم أقصد شطر بلادي الجنوبي 
ولكن هنالك شطر اخر تمت مرمتطه من قبل مازدا ارضاءً لغرور 
السفيه قاروره والاعلام الازرق الكالح
..
منتخب يعبث فيه هذا القاروره كيفما شاء بمساعدة مازدا
لا يشرفنا ولا يرف الوطن
ولا يشرف لاعبي سودان المريخ 
..
منتخب يزدرئي فيه هذا السفيه ويرغي 
ومازد يدافع عنه بكل ما أوتي من كلم 
ليس بقدر من الطموح في شيئ
..


*

----------


## مرهف

*واهم من ظن هذا المنتخب سيشرف الوطن في بطولة المحليين
المقامه بالسودان
وواهم من ظن ان مازد علي قدر المسؤوليه
..
مدرب يخشي الاعلام ليس مكانه العمل العام
ومدرب يخشي غضبة اللاعبين ليس جدير بتحقيق شيئ
..

*

----------


## مرهف

*مازدا يعمل بسياسة ارضاء الاطراف الغاضبه لخطب ودها
لا يهم النتيجه التي تحل بالمنتخب طالما انه في مأمن من نقد الاقلام
..
الجميع شاهد وعايش ما فعله لاعبي المهلهل بتقسيم صفوف المنتخب لمعسكرين 
احمر وازرق
بل وصل الامر لمقاطعة مهند الطاهر لانه لم ينفذ اوامر السفيه كاروره 
بمقاطعة لاعبي المريخ
ومن العجب العجاب
ان يجد ما فعله كاروره وصحبه مبررا من مازدا ووصل الامر
ان يُمنح كابتينية المنتخب
وقسما لو حدث هذا الامر في منتخب اخر
لتم اسقاط اسم كاروره من ذلك المنتخب ولو كان مثل بيلية
ولكنه مازدا 
الذي اغفل عن هذا الامر واصبح يطلق التصريحات الناريه
في حق المريخ والحضري
..
هو اولي باصلاح نفسه قبل اصلاح المنتخب وقبل اصلاح المريخ
..
حقيقه فاقد الشي لا يعطيه ومازدا فاقد لكل شيئ
..
تباكي علي ياسين ومحمد كمال ولم نري الاثنين في صفوف المنتخب
..
مازدا ضيع منتخب السودان بمناصرته للاعبي الهليل 
وغض نظره عما يفعلونه في صفوف المنتخب
واصبح كمن في يده حلوي
وينظر لحلوي الاخرين
..
مازدا خربها بمعاونة كاروره وجلسا علي تلها
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*لأول مره في التاريخ 
يتم تقسيم المنتخب للونين 
تزامناً مع تقسيم السودان
..
الظاهر ان مازدا وكاروره حركه شعبيه 
...

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الله يكون في عون الزمن الاغبر
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*[frame="1 80"]مازدا يعمل بسياسة ارضاء الاطراف الغاضبه لخطب ودها
 لا يهم النتيجه التي تحل بالمنتخب طالما انه في مأمن من نقد الاقلام
 ..[/frame]
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*مازدا وسياسة الصعود للاسفل مع العصبة الزرقا 0000حان زمانك يا مهازل فامرحي 000
                        	*

----------


## عثمان قنجاري

*كلام مية المية يا مرهف والله اليوم المغصة كتلتنا
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*الخريف اللين من بشايره بين والمقدمات توحي بالنتائج وعطفا على ما مر بالمنتخب لم نكن نتوقع افضل من ذلك

*

----------


## alhawii

*كلامك فى الصميم يا مرهف 
لكن السؤال لا يزال قائما لماذا هذا الخوف؟
*

----------


## Gold star

*كلام موزون واتفق معك يا مرهف
لكن السؤال لماذا التعاطف مع مازدا ؟؟
من الذي يحاسب مازدا ؟؟
لعب بخطة واحدة !! لا تتغير مهما كان المنتخب الذي نلعب معه !!
مجاملات !!
من الذي يقف شامخاً ويصيح : غيروا المدرب مازدا ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## حسن أحمد

*قبل أن نتهم مازدا يجب أن لاننسى أن هذه نتائج الموسم المقلوب
نتائج عدم الإعداد الكافى وعدم توفر المعسكرات المثالية للإعداد
مازدا كان يخدم المنتخب من قبل وهو لايتقاضى اجرا لزمن طويل
حضر قبل مازدا عشرات المدربين وكان مازدا صاحب أفضل النتائج

يمكن إقالة مازدا بعد بطولة المحليين والتى لن نحقق فيها النتائج
المرجوة وسوف نرى ماذا يستطيع خلفة أن يقدم للمنتخب فى ظل 
هذه الظروف.
ما يحدث للمنتخب هو مسؤولية الإتحاد العام قبل مازدا
*

----------


## jafaros

*قارورة الماسورة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المشكلة ان الجميع عمل زي النعامة ادخل راسه في الرمل وناى عن معالجة الاسباب والدوافع للهزائم الساحقة
اذا كان هو ده مستوانا حنطير من الدور الاول لبطولة المحليين بجداره
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مازدا ما دام هرش من الجلافيط الله معاهو
بشة كان أسوأ واحد من الجانبين و مع ذلك لم يتم تغييره إلا في القيقة 93
*

----------

